# California Shopping :)



## urbestreality (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

I'm going to CAlifornia on vacation and I really want to go crazy shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .  Were going to San Diego, LA, Costa Mesa, and Huntington Beach.  I would love to get a lot for my money and I know there are places to get really cute clothes for cheap but I'm not sure where their at.  Any Suggestions??


Thanks


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Apr 19, 2006)

On Garnet Ave. in Pacific Beach here in San Diego is AWESOME!


----------



## urbestreality (Apr 20, 2006)

THANKS SO MUCH......I will Def. go.


----------



## lindsay (May 1, 2006)

in huntington beach there are the cutest shops all down by the pier... the main one that i remember is called HSS, and there are a bunch of good shops near there as well. also fashion valley center in san diego is a good one... {those are my picks even though i haven't been there in like a year and i'm not from CA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 }


----------



## bebs (May 1, 2006)

fashion valley is always good -san diego 
south coast plaza - costa mesa (not cheap but really nice)
also when your in costa masa (its like 10 - 15 minutes away) go to newport, fashion island, the beach umm then down the 101 is laguna tons of shops clothing and tons of other things higher rent higher prices.. and then as you go up the walk lower prices of things... its also a wonderful place to go and hang out during the day, I do that when I get bored!!! 
hunting beach is nice but last time I went there most of the shops were closed down and alot of work was being done within the streats.. mind that this was a month ago so dont know at the moment. 
LA is wonderful if you want to make the clothing your self -mind you I know people that do this- the cloth.. or um fabric district I've been told is cheap and good, as well as the clothing district, I <3 this place only been there once an dying to go up there again, as for mac pro store up in la...

I know of just down the ally cheap but good clothing stores... but they are also out of the way if you would like me to pm me and I'll try to get the addresses to you.


----------



## urbestreality (May 16, 2006)

Thanks so much guys....you've been so helpful


----------



## wowzakadowza (Jun 23, 2006)

my faves around here include:

huntington beach- main street for sure (the pier)

costa mesa- south coast plaza and if your into stores like urban outfitters, theres a little mall called the lab right down the street (thelab.com) & the camp is across the street. let me just warn you, the lab does not look like a mall. there are about 7 or 8 stores ish and its camouflaged haha theres like chinese lanterns outside & its says "the lab" (just warning you if you decide to go, a little difficult to find if youve never been there)

newport beach- fashion island


if i think of more later ill post


----------



## likeomgsteffduh (Jun 23, 2006)

everything here in California is super expnsive.

Santa Cruz is pretty far from where your going to be at.

but its definently got some of the best places to shop! everything is super unique(but expensive!!)


----------



## mitziedoll (Jun 23, 2006)

Go to Cabazon outlets for cute clothes or the Fashion district downtown.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 21, 2006)

i like downtown L.A...like the fashion district and jewlery district there....it might be kind of overwhelming if it's your first time in a place like that, but it's realllllly cheap.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 23, 2006)

oooh and i think the camarillo outlets have a cosmetics company outlet


----------



## Raerae (Jul 23, 2006)

Beverly Center in LA...

Not cheap LOL!  But I <3 it.


----------



## user6 (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mitziedoll* 
_Go to Cabazon outlets for cute clothes or the Fashion district downtown._

 
Definitely recommend the fashion district in downtown L.A.!!!!


----------



## user6 (Jul 23, 2006)

or you know, you can go to the citadel outlets (i think that's what they're called), but just make sure to stop by In N Out burger and get yourself a double double combo animal style!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raerae (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medicredfearn* 
_just make sure to stop by In N Out burger and get yourself a double double combo animal style!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
 omg ewwwwww LOL

Order the grilled cheese instead!


----------



## user6 (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_omg ewwwwww LOL

Order the grilled cheese instead!_

 
You know you love it!! lol I think in the 17 years I lived in SoCal, I went to In N Out maybe 3 times? But since I've been out of Cali, I miss it sooooo much! What does a spoiled Californian have to do to get a decent burger around here (Hell Paso)?????!!!


----------



## stacey (Jul 24, 2006)

San Diego - Fashion Valley, Carlsbad Outlets, Las Americas Outlets - Also try Pacific Beach (a lot of cool second hand stores) as well as Hillcrest & Downtown SD.

Costa Mesa is such a great mall but expensive! 3rd Street Promenade is nice as well. Cabazon Outlets by Palm Springs is SOOO nice!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 24, 2006)

South Coast Plaza! We hit up that spot each and every time we drive down to Southern Cali. I wish I could live there


----------



## marianzhou (Feb 3, 2007)

cabazon outlets, southcoast plaza, and fashion valley !


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *user6* 

 
_or you know, you can go to the citadel outlets (i think that's what they're called), but just make sure to stop by In N Out burger and get yourself a double double combo animal style!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
I love the animal style French fries!


----------



## Tash (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_south coast plaza - costa mesa (not cheap but really nice)_

 
That mall is super expensive.  We joked that the cheapest place in the whole mall was A&F.


----------

